# Gears for Small Mechanisms (book)



## MechMan183 (Aug 15, 2016)

So I discovered this book written in the 1960s called "Gears for Small Mechanisms." It is out of print, but you can find new and used copies on Amazon, albeit for a price. Anyhow, I thought I would mention it as it is a very technical book, really an engineering book I suppose, on designing and manufacturing gears for small mechanisms like clocks and watches and other small devices. Here is the description inside the cover:

_Fine pitch gearing presents problems which are not solved by scaling down copies of the gearing designed for power transmission. This book deals with those problems. It covers the theory and practice of the design of very small gears, friction and efficiency of tooth action, design of tools for cutting and generating gear tooth forms, production and testing of gears used in watches, clocks, indicating instruments, automatic control mechanisms, and similar devices._

I thought that since it mentions about gears for watches and clocks, and these, at least clocks, are areas of model engineering, that it might be of good use and interest to people here. Like I said it is quite technical, although I don't think I see any calculus in it.


----------



## gerritv (Aug 16, 2016)

It is still published by Tee Publishing for GBP19.95. I just bought a used copy for US$1.00 from AbeBooks as gear making is in my future I think. And I get the previous owner's notes for free 

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## MechMan183 (Aug 16, 2016)

gerritv said:


> It is still published by Tee Publishing for GBP19.95. I just bought a used copy for US$1.00 from AbeBooks as gear making is in my future I think. And I get the previous owner's notes for free
> 
> Thank you for posting this.


 
Wow, that was a good deal! I had no idea Tee Publishing is publishing it, that's great.


----------



## dennisa49 (Aug 16, 2016)

Good day Machinist types,
You may be also interested in a book published in the 30s.
Machine Design, written by Stanton Winston.
Published in 1939, republished many times.
It covers design stresses, cylinders, joints, coupling and clutches, 
gears, friction drives etc.
None of the info or calculations will go out of date.
Available on Amazon.

My copy like me is well travelled and aged.
Hope the info may be helpful,
regards,
Dennis


----------



## Rndmann9 (Aug 16, 2016)

Reminds me of this book that I have had for 30yrs and belonged to my great grandfather.  Used to thumb through it all the time as a kid imagining all the great things I could build. Copywrite 1930


----------



## Rndmann9 (Aug 16, 2016)

Has a lot of cool diagrams.


----------



## Rndmann9 (Aug 16, 2016)

Still has a spot on my bench. And has a lot of great information in it.


----------



## MechMan183 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, that book is part of a four volume set. You can buy them on Amazon, however you can also download PDF copies of them for free: 

http://www.opensourcemachinetools.org/archive-manuals/Ingenious_Mechanisms_Vol.1_Jones_1930.pdf

http://www.opensourcemachinetools.org/archive-manuals/Ingenious_Mechanisms_Vol.2_Jones_1930.pdf

http://www.opensourcemachinetools.org/archive-manuals/Ingenious_Mechanisms_Vol.3_Jones_1930.pdf

http://www.opensourcemachinetools.org/archive-manuals/Ingenious_Mechanisms_Vol.4_Jones_1930.pdf


----------



## John S (Aug 22, 2016)

Copy just gone up for sale on the Homeworkshop advert site.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/index.php


----------

